# Ladies, THAT is why you will regret your boob job.



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought i was the only one who noticed lol.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

She's still on point though after 15 years and 3 pregnancies


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Yikes


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I bet they look nice a fuck though not stretched out like that still


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea, it was gross. (N)


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

She has alien cleavage.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

Yea that was god awful. I got scared for a second at that boob shot.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Still would.


----------



## JobCena (Jul 21, 2014)

Pics or stfu


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She slapped Brie so hard she caved her own chest in.*


----------



## Thechatilaproject (Dec 30, 2013)

Nasty lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Not even Ambrose would want to master those. (N)


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

That gap between her fake tits. Ugh...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And that is why I always prefer au naturel..
Always.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> And that is why I always prefer au naturel..
> Always.


That's how I like em. Swing low, sweet chariots.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:jordan5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The True Believer said:


> Not even Ambrose would want to master those. (N)


:lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Which looks more bizarre,Stephanie' s or Kofi?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Stephanie's chest is so far apart you could probably fit another boob in between them. That was so nasty.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

The True Believer said:


> Not even Ambrose would want to master those. (N)


Haha, well done.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Lord Humongous said:


> Which looks more bizarre,Stephanie' s or Kofi?


I was thinking her and kofi have the same chest now maybe he'll get a push.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha,really disgusting.I feel bad for Triple H.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Black Widow said:


> Haha,really disgusting.I feel bad for Triple H.


HHH dated Chyna when she was 90% man. I doubt he was ever attracted to Steph. Just married for dat spot.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

You can drive a tank between those.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nikki Bella is next. 8*D


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck she needs a breast lift or something. 

What the hell happened to the good ol days...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Them Titties :jay


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> HHH dated Chyna when she was 90% man. I doubt he was ever attracted to Steph. Just married for dat spot.


Steph was pretty darn good looking back when they got together though.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys are overreacting. All she needs is to get the redone/lifted. Shut up


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Steph was pretty darn good looking back when they got together though.


Yeah my point was he dated Chyna when she looked like a man so I have my doubts if HHH is even into women.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

pewpewpew said:


> That's how I like em. Swing low, sweet chariots.


:homer4


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vince: Now Steph, you know when I bought you those things they only came with a 10 year plan?

Steph: What do you mean, Dad?

Vince: Those fake knockers are not going to hold up like that forever you know!

Steph: Asshole...


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

That's not from her boob job. I have a theory on why her boobs are parted like the grand canyon. Its from all those years of HHH shoving his gigantic nose between them. After a while the boobs gave up and he left a permanent gap.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

pewpewpew said:


> That's how I like em. Swing low, sweet chariots.


:maury


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> HHH dated Chyna when she was 90% man. I doubt he was ever attracted to Steph. Just married for dat spot.


Oh come on,he loves her obviously.They are together for like 14 years now and he made her pregnant 3 times.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> Yeah my point was he dated Chyna when she looked like a man so I have my doubts if HHH is even into women.


Maybe he's bi-curious? :hunter


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Gays have fake marriages for decades. That's nothing new...

I don't think that the parting and weirdness is due to having implants. It looked the same as those female bodybuilders have, even when they don't have implants. Weirdly enough, anorexics often have the same thing going on as well.

I think that she's got a ton of muscle, and she wasn't wearing her normal push up bras, so it looked really weird. I think that that would happen whether she had her natural breasts or not.

Maybe she did get a bad boob job, though. I dunno.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Her cleavage and breasts are gross. The gap was just too nasty. All that money, why can't she get a better job done.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gotta be because of the roids and stress.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Argh... thanks for the nightmares Steph... just


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Not even Ambrose would want to master those. (N)


:lmao you earned a rep


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)

Maybe she got the implants removed. Her chest doesn't look all that big anymore.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Maybe he's bi-curious? :hunter


:dance


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

That's mean, but I thought the same thing. Hopefully it was just her dress being too tight and a weird angle or something, because if Steph isn't hot any more then I will be very upset.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The Big Show can be inserted in that gap between her boobs.

Stephanie looks so horrible nowadays. her arms are fucking big.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Time to get them redone, not a prob w/ me. I'll still hit that.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

They looked liked Tori Spelling -vomits a lil in mouth-


----------



## Walter_White (Feb 23, 2013)

It was like looking into a Black Hole


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

That's hideous. Poor Steph .


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL I was watching on a very poor quality stream and wasn't sure if I was actually seeing things right. Thought one of them were leaking or something.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

the gap wasn't the problem it was you could see her damn sternum muscles and veins

hell lita rocked dat gap


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Chick is a millionaire, you would think she would just go get them fixed.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

p862011 said:


> :dance


Glad I'm not the only one who remembers that shit. haha. 

"Wait a minute... Did I mean to say that?" :|


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Since pic is crap. Here is more for your nightmares. Mwahaha. 










#GrandmaTitties!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The milks gone bad.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Lita had projection and some fat even though she was toned, she wasn't as lean or isn't as big boned as Steph. Stephanie is a big girl, could see it next to the "officers" arresting her, she's very thick and tall, she needs XL implants to look normal. Think the general practice is implants settle and do need updates every decade, also they know more now in terms of how to insert them etc.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*And is it just me, but hasn't the suited "security" lately reminded you of like the fucking mafia or something? *


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> Gays have fake marriages for decades. That's nothing new...


And that would make Steph? 

He might be bi yes, definitely not gay. Probably has banged multiple ring rats before Steph, banged Steph admitted by her on Stern, made her pregnant, and now maybe bangs current divas behind her back


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Since pic is crap. Here is more for your nightmares. Mwahaha.
> 
> ]http://www.wwe.com/f/styles/photo_large/public/photo/image/2014/07/RAW_1103_Photo_177-1[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Ahh Lana, like soothing drops on your eyes after the burning sensation of the caved-in fake titty chest.

Seriously though, Steph does really need a lift and probably a reduction in implant size. I still think she looks nice, don't get me wrong, but fake fits that large just lead to nasty shit even a few years down the road.

Hey, you took Lana away! -.-


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

it is because she has been weightlifting so much recently


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Since pic is crap. Here is more for your nightmares. Mwahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you can basically see on these pics that Triple H's big nose was between them


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bet dat ass is still nice though.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

She did some Fitness Photoshoot a while ago. Once a woman loses bodyfat below a certain percentage she loses disproportionally much fat in estrogenic fat areas (chest/hips/legs/glutes) and basically loses most of the curves she attained during puberty and doesn't get them back, at least not proportionally. Let's say a girl used to have C-Cups at 120lbs, cuts down for a Fitness/Bikini Show to 13-15%, then bulks back to her former weight and bodyfat, she's not going to have her old size, roundness or fullness back in those areas just like that, she's still going to have A-B cups at best. Hips/Chest/Ass are going to shrink, waists usually tend to grow giving them a blocky shape similar to a male.

It's nothing uncommon for Fitness girls to be left but nothing with the Implants in that area if they are fake, or no tits at all if they have no Implants with the fat beeing fully gone, a womans chest without estrogen = male chest which is why female Bodybuilders have masculine looking chests (a combo of tons of male hormones + female hormone levels beeing shut down). I've never seen a naturally big titted shredded girl in my life, the lowest you can go and keep your size (assuming you have boobs genetics to be big in the first place) is something around 20% bf like Nikki Bella leanness (not that she has the boob genetics but it's possible to still be curvy at her bf%, just look at her hips/legs/ass combo). You can see some arms/delts separation aswell as some abs and a bit of legs definition, but nothing more if you want to keep your curves.

Even the asses detoriate over time as a result of the same principle, see Chyna. No roundness and fat in the right places whatsoever and they just end up looking more or less manly.

Honestly it's their own choice, you don't randomly just cut into such low bodyfat that long until you somehow, someday realize you don't have your periods anymore and realize that your libido is shot, it's a Sacrifice those women are willing to make since their beauty ideal is different from the average Population.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Her body has obviously changed since first getting them. She could go have them re-done and with the right doctor they'd look great, I'm sure.


----------



## JobCena (Jul 21, 2014)

Her clevage is a mile wide


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Bet dat ass is still nice though.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Stephanie McMahon really on the juice? She's starting to get them bitch tits. Lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's kinda funny that we have this thread with people being assholes about HHH's wife and another thread complaining about HHH hating the IWC :lol 

Gee I wonder why hates the internet so much.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Black Widow said:


> Haha,really disgusting.I feel bad for Triple H.


He had like 10 years with her in her prime hotness but she still looks great anyway.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Imagine how poor Triple H feels.










I do sigs too BTW


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Omg :lol


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Imagine how poor Triple H feels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg! dying laughing


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Id still bang women like that every night.She is hot.You guys are crazy.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

She looks like she went to the same guy as Kofi Kingston.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Did somebody just call Triple H bisexual? The fuck am I reading.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Did somebody just call Triple H bisexual? The fuck am I reading.


He either isn't bi-sexual and plays up to rumours that claim he is. Or he is bi-sexual and is tongue and cheek about it without ever truly confirming it. 

Then there's this :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*I'm not on the 'ERHAMGERD Steph is so hot' wagon. Steph in her prime was fine but since then, I don't see what the big deal is. I think it's a case of rose tinted glasses. Last night only enforced my argument.

In the WWE Universe sure Steph is a MILF...but outside of that? Please... *


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

DragonSleeper said:


> She looks like she went to the same guy as Kofi Kingston.


:Jordan


----------



## Toni Jabroni (Jul 12, 2014)

Those tits were violent.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

I think how horrific they looked when she was walking down the ramp was mostly because of the fact that she was handcuffed and had her arms behind her back, hence stretching her boobs outwards and making the gap look bigger than it is. If you look at the things before she was 'arrested' then they don't look too bad.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I didn't know she even still had implants? Her breasts have looked normal-sized to me for awhile now.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

think her problem is she been bulking shes lost her little bit of fat that makes her look good.. too many in the bodybuilding do the same thing


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

I'd still hit it.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Hate fake boobs but I would still hit her


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Triple-B said:


> I'd still hit it.


You'd "hit" your own mother if you thought she would agree to it.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Kevin Lockard said:


> I didn't know she even still had implants? Her breasts have looked normal-sized to me for awhile now.


They're still huge, she just covers them up now.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Stay natural, ladies.


----------



## FPS Scotland (Jul 5, 2014)

Kevin Lockard said:


> You'd "hit" your own mother if you thought she would agree to it.


lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Looked like a couple 8 balls in socks.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Fake tits = no FNX*


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Yikes


I'd still fuck.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

It might not be because of her boob job. It might just be because she's leaner. She doesn't have the excess fat in the middle of her chest that she used to have.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

rick1027 said:


> think her problem is she been bulking shes lost her little bit of fat that makes her look good.. too many in the bodybuilding do the same thing


She wasn't bulking. She was doing the opposite. She lost like 70 pounds a couple years ago. There was an article about it interviewing her and showing her working out in one of the fitness magazines (Muscle and Fitness maybe?).


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Same reason Kofi regrets his.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I can see the headlines now:

*MIDDLE-AGED MOTHER OF THREE'S "TITS AREN'T QUITE WHAT THEY USED TO BE" SHOCK*


Seriously, some of you kids need to get a fuckin scooby doo.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

look at her rack at the start of that segment, and look at it at the end. It was frightening...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They would look fine if she gained a little weight, shes too lean so she has that skeletal looking ribcage/sternum. I also have reason to believe she got on HGH in the last few years, her jawline got more defined and her voice got deeper as well as her getting very lean and more muscular, that isnt normal. I think the whole McMahon family is on HGH, they can afford to be.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen a lot of fake tits and usually larger ones are better because they hide the scars and stuff.

And it's not the boob job, it's too much working out with Triple H as was stated. Her BF% is too low.

Large implants on a fat enough babe = hotness.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

She must be working out with Kofi Kingston.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody else saw that. I was staring and was like, is she ok? That was ugh.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This reminds me a lot about that interview when Steph recognize that she loves anal and HHH too, and yeah, for himself. I'm not judging them, by the way.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Still would. On another note: she's on her father's level in terms of getting natural heat from a leadership position. She's unreal


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Ever since she shafted Bryan at Summerslam 2013, of course she's gonna be over. Just like Wyatt was very over as heel against Bryan in Jan. Just like HHH got back over after screwing Bryan...Orton turned heel on Bryan. You get the point...he's like the Rock in 2000...anyone opposite him gets very over because fans give a fuck about this top face.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I was wondering what was going on, then remembered or realised that the boobs are obviously fake.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Loudness said:


> She did some Fitness Photoshoot a while ago. Once a woman loses bodyfat below a certain percentage she loses disproportionally much fat in estrogenic fat areas (chest/hips/legs/glutes) and basically loses most of the curves she attained during puberty *and doesn't get them back, at least not proportionally*. Let's say a girl used to have C-Cups at 120lbs, cuts down for a Fitness/Bikini Show to 13-15%, then bulks back to her former weight and bodyfat, she's not going to have her old size, roundness or fullness back in those areas just like that, she's still going to have A-B cups at best. Hips/Chest/Ass are going to shrink, waists usually tend to grow giving them a blocky shape similar to a male.
> 
> It's nothing uncommon for Fitness girls to be left but nothing with the Implants in that area if they are fake, or no tits at all if they have no Implants with the fat beeing fully gone, a womans chest without estrogen = male chest which is why female Bodybuilders have masculine looking chests (a combo of tons of male hormones + female hormone levels beeing shut down). I've never seen a naturally big titted shredded girl in my life, the lowest you can go and keep your size (assuming you have boobs genetics to be big in the first place) is something around 20% bf like Nikki Bella leanness (not that she has the boob genetics but it's possible to still be curvy at her bf%, just look at her hips/legs/ass combo). You can see some arms/delts separation aswell as some abs and a bit of legs definition, but nothing more if you want to keep your curves.
> 
> ...



Dude, you don't know what you're talking about. First of all, the last place you lost fat, will be the first place you gain it back if you gain weight again. This whole thing about not regaining fat in tits/ass etc. is a bunch of nonsense.

Second of all, "curves" come from muscle, not fat (aside from tits, where they come from fat). If a chick has a curvy ass, it's because she's got a good amount of muscle there. It's not from fat.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

It's unfortunate that such a naturally-curvy woman needs breast implants. Those are some bad genetics.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Tha Rassler said:


> Dude, you don't know what you're talking about. First of all, the last place you lost fat, will be the first place you gain it back if you gain weight again. This whole thing about not regaining fat in tits/ass etc. is a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> Second of all, "curves" come from muscle, not fat (aside from tits, where they come from fat). If a chick has a curvy ass, it's because she's got a good amount of muscle there. It's not from fat.


Show me a single fitness girl that has tits in the off-season...naturally. I'm waiting. You can still point out the silicone even then with no fat anywhere else.

And the 2nd part is right, to some degree, a great booty is gained from squats and oats. Fat is important despite that, who the fuck cares about a shredded, dehydrated ass? Certainly not me. For every figure/bikini competitor with a "decent" ass I can point you 100 girls at higher bodyfat (not too high, we're still talking fit girls here) with much better asses. 

I'm emberassed to even argue with somebody who makes posts like these.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Still would.


Me too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bookockey said:


> Me too.


Over and Over again :steph


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Loudness said:


> Show me a single fitness girl that has tits in the off-season...naturally. I'm waiting. You can still point out the silicone even then with no fat anywhere else.


I explicitly said the tit curves come from fat. But ass/hip curves come from muscle. If a girl has a lot of fat in her ass, but hardly any muscle, it won't create a nice curvy physique. It will just droop and droop.





> I'm emberassed to even argue with somebody who makes posts like these.


I'm embarrassed to argue with somebody who can't even spell "embarrassed".


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


>


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

She has too much money to be wandering around with broke boobs. Come on Steph...


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

With the amount of $$ she has, she could have gone to one of the top plastic surgeons in NY. Or maybe she did, and he just did a horrible job? I know they used to be bigger, which means she had a reduction... I wonder if that has something to do with why they look so 'off.'


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I never found Steph all that attractive, even 10 years ago. She's ok but put her next to Trish,Torrie,Stacy, and others and there is no competition.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> They would look fine if she gained a little weight, shes too lean so she has that skeletal looking ribcage/sternum. I also have reason to believe she got on HGH in the last few years, her jawline got more defined and her voice got deeper as well as her getting very lean and more muscular, that isnt normal. I think the whole McMahon family is on HGH, they can afford to be.


Exactly... She needs to eat something. All that stair-stepper training has been actually working against her. And with that HGH, Vince has been using that for years assuredly. Steph has to use something. Has to... You bring up a great point. It's kind of freaky how she has more T than most guys on this roster.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Stephanie's chest is so far apart you could probably fit another boob in between them. That was so nasty.


3 tits? .... Nice


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Reminds me of Scott Steiner


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, some people in here are misinformed. It is a botched boob job. I've seen lots of other pictures of Stephanie where they look just like that, regardless of what she was doing. Also, not every single one looks like that or will look like that. If a woman goes to a good (& I mean REALLY good) plastic surgeon & takes care of herself afterwards, her chest won't look like that even if she gets older.

Another thing, I wonder if Stephanie let her boobs settle before wearing certain bras/clothing. Not letting them settle for about 6 months to a year can also make them look like that. She would have to go back & get them fixed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Loudness said:


> She did some Fitness Photoshoot a while ago. Once a woman loses bodyfat below a certain percentage she loses disproportionally much fat in estrogenic fat areas (chest/hips/legs/glutes) and basically loses most of the curves she attained during puberty and doesn't get them back, at least not proportionally. Let's say a girl used to have C-Cups at 120lbs, cuts down for a Fitness/Bikini Show to 13-15%, then bulks back to her former weight and bodyfat, she's not going to have her old size, roundness or fullness back in those areas just like that, she's still going to have A-B cups at best. Hips/Chest/Ass are going to shrink, waists usually tend to grow giving them a blocky shape similar to a male.
> 
> It's nothing uncommon for Fitness girls to be left but nothing with the Implants in that area if they are fake, or no tits at all if they have no Implants with the fat beeing fully gone, a womans chest without estrogen = male chest which is why female Bodybuilders have masculine looking chests (a combo of tons of male hormones + female hormone levels beeing shut down). I've never seen a naturally big titted shredded girl in my life, the lowest you can go and keep your size (assuming you have boobs genetics to be big in the first place) is something around 20% bf like Nikki Bella leanness (not that she has the boob genetics but it's possible to still be curvy at her bf%, just look at her hips/legs/ass combo). You can see some arms/delts separation aswell as some abs and a bit of legs definition, but nothing more if you want to keep your curves.
> 
> ...










wwffans123 said:


> Id still bang women like that every night.She is hot.You guys are crazy.










Jimshine said:


> I can see the headlines now:
> 
> *MIDDLE-AGED MOTHER OF THREE'S "TITS AREN'T QUITE WHAT THEY USED TO BE" SHOCK*
> 
> ...


:benson 

Good to see others taking a different view on this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

She had her arms cuffed behind her back.

Is her sweater meat as prime as before kids? Nah. But if you put your arms behind your back that's what happens


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Tha Rassler said:


> I explicitly said the tit curves come from fat. But ass/hip curves come from muscle. If a girl has a lot of fat in her ass, but hardly any muscle, it won't create a nice curvy physique. It will just droop and droop.


That's exactly what I said, I guess we misunderstood each other as there is nothing to argue about anything you just said. It's really all about the Squats for building that booty. The only thing even better than Squats are Stiff-Legged Deadlifts, even if just for viewing pleasure :mark::mark::mark:



Tha Rassler said:


> I'm embarrassed to argue with somebody who can't even spell "embarrassed".


English isn't my first language, not even my 2nd so I guess spelling mistakes can be expected but thanks for pointing it out, I Bolieve that from now on I won't "embarrass" myself anymore, thank you kindly sir.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

It had nothing to do with her hands being behind her back, lol.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it because she is getting older that they are appearing more wrinkly now or because HHH is trying to turn her into Chyna Lite by making her all muscular?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Nikki Bella looking into her future.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

What do you expect to happen when you're being motorboated by someone with HHH's nose? :yum::yum:


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> What do you expect to happen when you're being motorboated by someone with HHH's nose? :yum::yum:




:lmao


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Real boobs don't work like animé boobs.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

That is why Cena refuses to commit to Nikki Bella

:cena3

:jordan5



The Big Bad Wolf said:


> What do you expect to happen when you're being motorboated by someone with HHH's nose? :yum::yum:


:sodone


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Am I the only one that would play with them all night long?


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

I have read somewhere that she removed her implants before getting pregnant so she probably got new ones after she gave birth to all kids,but her surgery is unsuccessful this time.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bossdude said:


> Reminds me of Scott Steiner


lmao oh god man, you're right.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd hit it. Don't see a problem here. Then again, I'm fucked in the head and like off-looking boob jobs. Amy Anderssen has a nipples that face opposite directions and looks like a duck and I still fap. 

I don't conform to society lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Black Widow said:


> I have read somewhere that she removed her implants before getting pregnant so she probably got new ones after she gave birth to all kids,but her surgery is unsuccessful this time.


IMO, Stephanie's boobs were never as great as people hyped them up to be (even back then).

However.. unk5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> Reminds me of Scott Steiner


Stephanie gon' MUSCLE UP Brie Bella WITH DA GREATEST OF EASE! unk unk unk

HOLLA, IF YA HEAR HER! :HHH2


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> IMO, Stephanie's boobs were never as great as people hyped them up to be (even back then).


Well,as woman I'm not into boobs or anything.:lol but they sure looked better than now.Now they are just scary,definitely something happened there.If my boobs look like that and I have tons of money,I would go fix them before going on live Raw unless I want to scare the shit outta people,maybe that really was her plan.:lol.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Black Widow said:


> Well,as woman I'm not into boobs or anything.:lol but they sure looked better than now.Now they are just scary,definitely something happened there.If my boobs look like that and I have tons of money,I would go fix them before going on live Raw unless I want to scare the shit outta people,maybe that really was her plan.:lol.


She covers them up usually so I'm surprised she would choose to wear THAT dress on the night she was arrested fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stephanie keeps picking the wrong dresses when she has these big moments. At Payback, the color and fabric made it seem like she pissed on herself. And at Raw, her exposed chest area made her bad boob job visible. I love it when she breaks out of her black suits, but she could've picked a different dress. 

This look would've been perfect.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Black Widow said:


> Well,as woman I'm not into boobs or anything.:lol but they sure looked better than now.Now they are just scary,definitely something happened there.If my boobs look like that and I have tons of money,I would go fix them before going on live Raw unless I want to scare the shit outta people,maybe that really was her plan.:lol.


*It's because she works out and pumps too much iron with Triple H :HHH. There's a reason her chest looks just like Steiner's.*


----------

